
ClickToFlash - WebKit/Safari plug-in to prevent automatic loading of Flash content - nickb
http://code.google.com/p/clicktoflash/
======
bprater
In case you are wondering why something like this is useful beyond blocking
advertising, here is why I use a Flash blocket:

When you are on a laptop and use a bazillion tabs, Flash is allowed to do
whatever it wants, even in tabs you aren't using. So it can max out your CPU
looking for aliens. (Adobe may or may not have good reason for allowing this,
but 99% of the time, Flash should go to sleep when you aren't looking at the
page.)

Ever since I've been running a CPU monitor on my MacBook Pro, I have found
ways to keep it at a minimum to maximize battery power. Flash is one of the
worse idle CPU eaters.

Using a flash blocker has been one of the best ways. It's an extra click to
watch a YouTube video, but the upside is that I get more time on a charge and
my machine stays cooler.

~~~
jonknee
Though Safari does have it right that Flash doesn't load until you view the
tab. I can load up a bunch of video clips in the background and they start
playing only when I enter the tab. FireFox really grinds my gears in that
regard.

------
tlrobinson
Amusingly Microsoft was forced to implement this in IE due to a patent
infringement case: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eolas>

And it turns out some people _want_ this as a feature.

------
gregstoll
The Firefox equivalent is Flashblock (<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/433>) which I can't live without!

------
allenbrunson
"Your client does not have permission to get URL /p/clicktoflash/ from this
server."

looks like the author made it private? too bad.

~~~
mdd
There's a forked version available at:
<http://github.com/rentzsch/clicktoflash/tree/master>

~~~
allenbrunson
looks like rentzsch's crew has already added a bunch of improvements. good to
know.

